# WordPress for iPhone



## Herald (Oct 30, 2008)

For those of you who have WordPress blogs and an iPhone or iPod Touch, check this out.


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 30, 2008)

This works on Wordpress.org installations on your own domain as well. It is nice.


----------

